# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello!

## Riasta

Hello!
Just thought to post a bit of an intro before posting a few questions! I have done lots of searches here before but decided to join up as I have some more specific questions now. 
Reason being as of tomorrow I will be the very proud owner of a dilapidated old weatherboard in Blackburn South, Melbourne. Once we get the keys the renovating starts. I'm not sure I know what I'm in for but we're going to give it a red hot go and hopefully turn this place into a nice home while adding value too. 
One of the things we are thinking about is opening up the spaces between the kitchen and hallway, and kitchen and lounge room. The building inspector did say the wall between kitchen and lounge room is structural though so I'm sure that means $$$. 
Couple of pics below for interest.

----------


## OFG

G'day Riasta,
I'm your OFG. *(Official Forum Greeter)* :Laugh bounce spin: 
You've just joined one of the friendliest Renovation Forums around, with  heaps of expertise available from both experienced renovators and  tradies. Most of the members are house-trained  .....we think  :Biggrin:  , so just ask a question and stand back.

----------

